# How long for Crypt flowers?



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a set-up in the journals forum (Wetland-n-a-Box) that has 3 Crypt sp. and I'm wondering how long it usually takes emmersed crypts to flower. Check out the thread for background info (I don't know how to link to it from here). The crypts are wendtii, what I think is spiralis, and an unknown.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

If they like your set-up and the substrate they should flower in about 3 months.


----------

